# Product Highlight - Autosmart G101



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

G101

Multi Purpose Non-Caustic Cleaner










An excellent multi-purpose non-caustic cleaner and great all-rounder. Especially effective on hard surfaces, painted surfaces, wheels, bonnet areas and plant and manufacturing equipment. Use to deep clean areas such as headlinings, door panels and fabrics. Can also be used to remove bug squash.
Advanced solvent-free formulation cleans quickly & safely.
Highly effective on grease, oil, soot, brake dust and ink.
Safe on paintwork, rubber, glass, fabric, plastic & vinyl.
Removes polymer coatings from cars & floors.

Silicone Free

Instructions

Use for cleaning work tops, floors, painted surfaces,door shuts, wheels, under bonnet areas, plant & manufacturing equipment. Apply by spray, mop, sponge or brush. Allow to dwell. Agitate if necessary and rinse with water. Dilutions: Degreasing Hot: 1:20 Cold 1:8 General cleaning Hot 1:50 Cold 1:30, Bug or ink removal, wheel cleaning & polymer removal 1:5

Sizes Available

5L / 25L / 205L / 1000L


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Great product just a pity pricing got too high


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

chrisc said:


> Great product just a pity pricing got too high


5 litres is less than £20?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Used to be between 12-14


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

£15 for me, getting some more tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Loved it but they stopped resellers so found it hard to get. Don't use enough to be contacting an agent.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Simply amazing product, even if your paying £20 with great dilution rates it will last for years (if not trade)


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

My absolute goto, and never yet had an application that a 10:1 dilution won't clean so lasts for ages, one of the finest products of it's type in my experience.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great product for the money and very effective still when highly diluted.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Only product that can compete with this is bilt hamber surfex HD all other apc's are inferior!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

liamsxa said:


> Only product that can compete with this is bilt hamber surfex HD all other apc's are inferior!


You say that but have you tried all other APCs then to be able to make that statement?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The megs APC is equally as good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Brilliant product..can use it on everything 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

realist said:


> £15 for me, getting some more tomorrow :thumb:


Got some more on Wednesday, it was only £10:thumb:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Off the van?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Off the van?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes mate👍👍


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

How does Surfex HD compare to this? Autosmart (My Local rep) seems to be upping the price on g101


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Scotie said:


> How does Surfex HD compare to this? Autosmart (My Local rep) seems to be upping the price on g101


Don't know mate, I've only used 101, tell your rep he's too dear if you think he's ripped you off, shouldn't be paying more than £15 tops👍


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

realist said:


> Don't know mate, I've only used 101, tell your rep he's too dear if you think he's ripped you off, shouldn't be paying more than £15 tops👍


Paying about 18-19 +VAT! and i buy a lot from him.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

VAT? Just give him cash:thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

realist said:


> Got some more on Wednesday, it was only £10:thumb:


Do share , I'll buy 10L at £10 for 5L!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Do share , I'll buy 10L at £10 for 5L!


From my AS rep in Plympton near Plymouth, bit far for you though:thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Just a bit :wave:


----------

